# Incoming!



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just waiting for a load of work to upload so thought I'd browse Meranom, and there it was in the SE Amphibia sectionâ€¦ a 100 case SE. Unfortunately not with the cross hair dial and date or the murphy bezel, but still a looker for less than Â£70 

How could I resist? :lol:










Apologies for the terrible Photobucket website removal.

So how long do Meranom normally take to deliver?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> So how long do Meranom normally take to deliver?


Get yourself ready for a loooong wait. It's not Meranon's fault, they ship it as fast as any other online shop. But it usually takes 2 just for the watch to reach the export hub in Moscow. It's going from Christopol to Kazan and then to Moscow and, if you look in the map, that's a long way. Then there's always the uncertainty on how long it takes to clear for export at Moscow. I know of a couple of cases it took more than a month just for that.

I would say that if everything goes smoothly, about a month is what you are looking for. Unfortunately it seems like an exception these days and 2 months is probably a more realistic time frame... Sorry for being the bearer of bad news..


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > So how long do Meranom normally take to deliver?
> ...


I can vouch for that. Took about 40 days for my Volmax Patriot to arrive (not from Meranon). The sender sent the day after I paid for it and it sat in Russian customs for about 3 weeks before it was sent on its way.

I ordered a couple of bits from Meranon a few days ago and paid for tracked shipping (it was only a fiver). Here's the current state of play...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh well. I can forget about it and get a nice surprise in 2 months' time. 

It did seem ridiculously cheap - Â£6.25 Airmail from Russia :lol:

I wonder if it's quicker by road?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Oh well. I can forget about it and get a nice surprise in 2 months' time.
> 
> It did seem ridiculously cheap - Â£6.25 Airmail from Russia :lol:
> 
> I wonder if it's quicker by road?


It IS by road!! That's the thing! The only part that is by air is from Moscow to an European distribution hub in Germany and from there to the UK.


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well. I can forget about it and get a nice surprise in 2 months' time.
> ...


By mule...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cause for hope: I've ordered, ahem, quite a few, ahem, things from Meranom and sometimes they come through really quickly (c.2 weeks last time)...

That one was a good catch - they're all gone now.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Draygo said:


> Cause for hope: I've ordered, ahem, quite a few, ahem, things from Meranom and sometimes they come through really quickly (c.2 weeks last time)...
> 
> That one was a good catch - they're all gone now.


I wonder whether it was a return because when I looked on Tuesday or Wednesday there were definitely none in stock, then last night I spotted this one?

Fingers crossed for 2 weeks, but my 1967 should be with me next week to fill the gap


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Crikey, you did well to get that. They are jumping up and down on WUS for one.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

There's hope! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> There's hope! :thumbsup:


That's great! It went through the very same day! That's a good example of how much unpredictable this is. I think it has to do with certain seasons but they don't match up with ours, like xmas and such.

Still a lot better than a Seiko I have in Portuguese customs over a month now, just sitting there waiting for the second coming or something like that. They have the full paperwork and still no release. Probably waiting for a new VAT increase or something like that :taz:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I got the email to say it's left the building so all I can do now is wait and check the Russian postal service website every week/month/year


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

it said:


> Well, I got the email to say it's left the building so all I can do now is wait and check the Russian postal service website every week/month/year


Judging by Dave's experience, seems like you've placed an order during a good season. I've only ordered two watches from Meranon and one took 3 months to get here


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice choice, my last order from them took around two and a half weeks, but the one before was around three and a half. These were both with the more expensive shipping option.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Well, mine arrived last Thursday 10th Oct - something of a record I think as it was posted on the 29th!! I reckon yours shouldn't be too far behind!










And here we go again...the first of 4 on their way!!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Well, mine arrived last Thursday 10th Oct - something of a record I think as it was posted on the 29th!! I reckon yours shouldn't be too far behind!


I would send it back with a note saying "Hey, I want all my stamps on this thing!!". I reckon it lost half of them in transit :lol:


----------

